# If you were a villager, what would your personality be?



## meringue (Apr 6, 2014)

I would definitely be snooty lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2014)

I would probably be more of a uchi Type villager due to how I act
and how I treat people I am close to, not to mention quite a few of my friends
refer to me as a big sister type of person

also villagers of that personality get up at exactly the same time I normally wake up so it's perfect lol
and also go to sleep when I normally go to sleep :'D ((thought sometimes I'll go to bed much later but 3:00 AM is normally the time I find myself getting sleepy))​


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd be a cranky villager.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

lazy lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Peppy ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆
Im kinda like that girl at school who's so bubbly at school you kinda want to punch her.

ヽ(；▽；)ノ BUT NO ONES EVER SAID THAT...REALLY...


----------



## Elise (Apr 7, 2014)

Snooty, peppy or normal depending on the situation. Probably snooty around people I don't know or like, normal with my friends and peppy when I am in a good mood or had too much caffeine


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2014)

Peppy all the way


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably peppy or normal


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd either be Peppy or Lazy^^ Most likely Peppy though, I'm kind of a happy-go-lucky, bubbly, friendly, chatty kind of guy


----------



## brandyjean (Apr 7, 2014)

Snooty all the way.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

snooty

Normal


----------



## cherche (Apr 7, 2014)

cranky.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 7, 2014)

There is no shy, quiet & unsocial kind of villagers so I dunno. I guess lazy without the food fetish or normal, idk


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably Smug


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 8, 2014)

Most likely lazy for me.


----------



## Titi (Apr 8, 2014)

Probably cranky (even though I'm a girl).
But not super cranky, like New Leaf mellowed down, zen cranky. 
With people really close to me I would be Uchi though.


----------



## krielle (Apr 8, 2014)

A mix of peppy, snooty, and normal.


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Lazy-Smug cross.


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

lazy!!! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ

just sleep and food all the time hellaaaaaa


----------



## Mayor Storm (Apr 8, 2014)

Snooty <3


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 8, 2014)

Mostly Lazy, but I'd show some Uchi characteristics.


----------



## Cook1e (Apr 8, 2014)

Cranky-Lazy haha


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 8, 2014)

Cranky or Lazy, probably!


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd be a Jock or Lazy Villager.


----------



## R3i (Apr 9, 2014)

Uchi


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 9, 2014)

gaaaaah!  I keep hoping that's going to a possible thing in one of these future Animal Crossings >:0  ...at least to get to able an animal.

I'd like to say: Peppy, but sadly I'd probably be a Lazy :I  scoops.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 9, 2014)

RedVelvetRabbit said:


> gaaaaah!  I keep hoping that's going to a possible thing in one of these future Animal Crossings >:0  ...at least to get to able an animal.
> 
> I'd like to say: Peppy, but sadly I'd probably be a Lazy :I  scoops.



You are SO gothic!  How could you ever achieve peppy status?  

I would be lazy for sure.  Or smug.  I thought they were the same for the longest time.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 10, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> You are SO gothic!  How could you ever achieve peppy status?
> 
> I would be lazy for sure.  Or smug.  I thought they were the same for the longest time.



>:[    I am a very happy gothic.

...You sir, would be the very rare behemoth character of your own status category: Dolt.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 10, 2014)

Deffo peppy!


----------



## Orbis (Apr 10, 2014)

Smug, probably. I really don't think I could be anything else except lazy...


----------



## Wataru (Apr 10, 2014)

Peppy or lazy,because i'm a really funny guy ^^


----------



## Ami-chan (Apr 10, 2014)

peppy or normal~ :>


----------



## Skky (Apr 10, 2014)

Lazy, most of my lazy villagers relate to me anyway.


----------



## shirou (Apr 10, 2014)

Snooty-jock-smug?


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd be a combination of all male personalities. I try to be a gentleman (smug), I'm always hungry (lazy), I love sports and playing sports (jock), and I have been known to be cranky.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd have to go with snooty... -_-

I'm certainly none of the other female personality types.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 11, 2014)

lazy. lazy. lazy. 
i like food, am random as hell, and can't be bothered to care most of the time

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait, but im a girl. but still. lazy.


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Apr 11, 2014)

Snooty. Always snooty


----------



## TomNook (Apr 12, 2014)

Snooty


----------



## maddison (Apr 12, 2014)

either normal or uchi, ehe.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

Cranky.
"You're looking as saucy as ever, I see."


----------



## Uffe (Apr 12, 2014)

I would like to say normal, but according to the definition from Animal Crossing Wiki, I'm not exactly self-deprecating. I think I fit more on the cranky side. Though I'm not easily annoyed, I'm kind of cynical and I don't really pay attention to the next big thing. Plus, I have a deep voice like cranky villagers. xD Okay, not that deep.


----------



## Drake789 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd probably be a lazy villager 80% of the time and then a jock for the other 20% since I just love food and sleeping during the school year, but then when it comes to summer and I get off from school, I turn into a way more active person


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm definitely a snooty character, but only as it appears in New Leaf. The snooty personality type in previous games was just plain mean. I like the snooty personality type in New Leaf because it portrays the snooty characters as intelligent villagers with a lot of life experience. They're always talking about trying new things and their experiences with various types of dance and performance art. The snooties have a very finely tuned appreciation for the arts and heavily emphasize the value of aesthetics to communicate ideas and personality, and that's how I am as well. They're also prone to being a bit too focused on appearances and can at their worst be seen as vain and materialistic, which is a flaw of mine as well.


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd definitely be cranky or snooty/smug. ;p


----------



## cupcakes595 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm like a snooty-peppy-normal combo! I'm normal at home with my family, peppy with my friends (and especially at parties lol!) and snooty in certain situations with people I don't particularly enjoy being around. I think that everyone is a LITTLE snooty sometimes.


----------



## Syndra (Apr 14, 2014)

hmm i'd probably a combination of uchi/lazy (=ヮ=)೨


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Apr 16, 2014)

I would probably be a cross between Lazy and Peppy haha c:


----------



## shasha (Apr 16, 2014)

Peppy or snooty! I'm really vain sometimes and really really hyper at other times ^_^


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

Definitely normal!


----------



## Jawile (Apr 17, 2014)

Cranky, I feel so irritable all of the time. When I was skyping my friends, they were all mad because I hardly smiled the entire call.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 18, 2014)

Probably Cranky or Lazy.


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 18, 2014)

Peppy!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 19, 2014)

I would most likely be normal or lazy


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 19, 2014)

Most likely an uchi or normal!


----------



## pichupichu (Apr 19, 2014)

Lazy.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2014)

cranky or smug. im shy, but i like being alone


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

i think i'd be a normal or lazy villager? 0u0 definately lazy tho ehehe


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 20, 2014)

It depends. I can be peppy around my friends, and normal as in being shy and book-loving around strangers. I think I'm overall lazy and snooty, though.


----------



## leenaby (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd probably be Normal considering I always try to remain neutral but sometimes I fall in the range of Cranky, Uchi, or Lazy because like Crankies, I can be irritable and open up once I feel like I can know a person closer.  As for Uchi, I often will be protective of those around me and I'm like a sister figure to my friends.  While I'm a lazy because I love food and my lifestyle is kind of like theirs at times.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Smug. I'm standoffish toward strangers, but my friends know how stupid/weird I can get.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to be a peppy, I think I'm a snooty, but in reality I'm ACTUALLY an uchi. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I would like to be a peppy, I think I'm a snooty, but in reality I'm ACTUALLY an uchi. XD



So you're saying you're _literally_ anything but normal.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> So you're saying you're _literally_ anything but normal.



I don't need to say that...it's obvious XD I don't even try anymore.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 26, 2014)

None of them are an exact match but Snooty villagers tend to have the most opinions and interests that are in line with mine.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 26, 2014)

Smug or Jock (not all about sports just energetic).


----------



## Liseli (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd be Peppy


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd prob be Uchi. I'm pretty protective of those around me


----------



## katelynross (Apr 27, 2014)

snooty or grumpy or lazy


----------



## kml64 (Apr 27, 2014)

Normal, I think. Peppy when good things happen though!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Apr 30, 2014)

A cross between uchi, peppy and normal. But normally uchi. (＾▽＾)


----------



## leepotato (Apr 30, 2014)

If lazy wasn't for dudes only, I'd be that.
Otherwise, normal


----------



## Reindeer (May 1, 2014)

Cranky. That's probably why I like Knox and Tom so much.


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 1, 2014)

Lazy or Smug.


----------



## Vinterfluff (May 4, 2014)

I'd be kind of a normal snooty, with a few peppy tendencies hehe.（‐＾▽＾‐）


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

im pretty close to smug, so ill go with that
(im not bi, men dont get your hopes up)


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 5, 2014)

Normal for me! All my Normals talk about nothing but Books, and thats me alright haha


----------



## hanzy (May 5, 2014)

A mix between Uchi, Normal and Lazy :"D 
But since I'm the younger sister in my family, maybe not so much Uchi!


----------



## CookieBunny (May 5, 2014)

Uchi by day, peppy at night


----------



## Hyasynth (May 5, 2014)

Straight up Uchi, yo.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (May 5, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> lazy lol


Lazy Wolfgang Lol


----------



## MayorSaki (May 8, 2014)

Lazy, cause I dislike any kind of sports and love eating  But kinda like uchi as well, cause it's hard for me to wake up early and I enjoy staying up late..


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

Probably a mix of smug and cranky.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 9, 2014)

I know it sounds weird, but a mix of lazy and uchi.


----------



## Toeto (May 12, 2014)

Normal

If girls can be smug that I would be a bit smug also.


----------



## Solaeus (May 12, 2014)

Probably Uchi : D


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Ooh, hard choice. I would probably be an Uchi. I care about people, and I always try to be kind to everyone. Plus, I've seen Uchis say some weird ass stuff in the past. Sounds just like me (;


----------



## Puffy (May 13, 2014)

Lazy all I really do is eat and play games ? u ?


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

Normal/uchi mix


----------



## Claris (May 15, 2014)

A lazy/uchi mixture.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 17, 2014)

I'd probably be Uchi. I usually wake up at 11.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 17, 2014)

Either Smug, Jock, or Cranky. I'm usually a mix of those things...


----------



## spacedog (May 18, 2014)

i'd probably be a normal/uchi  dog villager >//<


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

Snooty/Uchi 

They're complete opposites, but I'm usually one of the two depending on what time of the day you talk to me.


----------



## Libra (May 18, 2014)

Hm... I'm going say Normal when at work and such, but more Peppy in my personal/private life.


----------



## giamiabia (May 19, 2014)

Depends on who I am dealing with. 

I am definitely a peppy, cranky, lazy hybrid. 

If I love you, you will know it ten times over. 

I don't like being bothered by people I don't know. 

I think about food...a lot. A lot, a lot.


----------



## Hai (May 19, 2014)

I'd probably be smug :'D
If girls can be smug...


----------



## brockbrock (May 19, 2014)

I'd probably be cranky. xD


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 3, 2014)

Probably lazy/normal at school, but really peppy the rest of the time.


----------



## jiheishou (Jun 3, 2014)

Lazy lmao


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

Either a normal or a cranky, even though they're pretty much opposites?


----------



## dangerousflower (Jun 9, 2014)

lol im a girl but i feel at heart with lazies due to my endless hunger and constantly exhausted state. but i could def be an uchi. despite being younger i prefer to act as a guardian opposed to being guarded


----------



## jambouree (Jun 9, 2014)

i'm so peppy it's almost embarrassing. i'm always really excited to see people and can't wait to get the day started and get things done. i'm always really quick to apologize to people, even if i've done nothing wrong. i have a similar sleep pattern (from about 2:30-7) and people seem to get annoyed of me pretty quickly whoops.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

peppy :3


----------



## Ampharos (Jun 10, 2014)

definitely uchi! a lot of my friends call me the "friend group mom/older sister" despite me being the youngest in most cases.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

Normal, probably, because I am boring


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 10, 2014)

Peppy with a little bit of normal. Definitely.


----------



## King (Jun 14, 2014)

Lazy or cranky lol


----------



## mayordan (Jun 14, 2014)

i took a personality test and im a cranky 
also another test said cat so
...
cranky cat 
its oddly really fitting for me..


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Lazy.

a lazy cat. or frog. or duck.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 14, 2014)

Lazy or normal. Probably like 65% lazy 35% normal.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd be lazy... even though I'm a girl lmao


----------



## Ulua24 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm probably normal, with a bit of peppy and lazy. I sleep at similar times and have really low self-esteem.


----------



## Snowflakes (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm a mix of Uchi, Peppy, and maybe even Lazy even though I'm a girl. I sleep late (probably Peppy) and I like to protect people, which is a lot like what an Uchi villager would be like. I hate sports, so that's the Lazy part, and I like to stay at home. I might be a bit of Snooty cause I don't like to get dirty XD


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 15, 2014)

Totally peppy
If I was a boy, I'd be lazy
My friends are 90% Uchi, 10% Normal


----------



## Delphine (Jun 15, 2014)

Normal but sometimes Uchi ~


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

I would probably be smug because I like to think that I'm classy. But the reality is I'm not. I'm not classy at all. But let's just pretend, okay? I also flirt with people a lot so I think that categories me as a smug.

Though actually I would probably be a lazy villager. We just get along so well with our similar interests with naps and foods


----------



## Mylin (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd probably be a mixture of snooty and uchi.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 16, 2014)

Cranky. They go to bed late, get up late, and say what's on their mind.


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 16, 2014)

Normal.
I'm much too mellow and calm to be anything else.


----------



## Dork (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah if female villagers could be lazy i'd definitely be lazy no questions asked cx

Otherwise I'd probs be uchi or normal (maybe even cranky haha)


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

peppy or possibly lazy.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Definetely lazy, lol.


----------



## ethre (Jun 19, 2014)

Peppy! :3


----------



## Pirate (Jun 19, 2014)

More than positive I'd be a lazy villager.


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 19, 2014)

Lazy Probably c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 19, 2014)

Lazy or cranky


----------



## Fia (Jun 20, 2014)

I think I would be either normal or peppy.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd probably be a jock, with a hint of smug.


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2014)

i'd be lazy ~


----------



## otter. (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd probably be an uchi one.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 22, 2014)

Lazy because I get hungry a lot and I'm always watching TV or on an electronic, though I can be a Cranky/Smug at times.


----------



## pottsy (Jun 22, 2014)

i'm lazy all the way. maybe with a tiny bit of peppy mixed in there.


----------



## Pluffie (Jun 22, 2014)

I would definitely be Uchi. I love caring for my friends and I love to be up late at night!


----------



## lencat (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd probably be snooty or cranky XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

Lazy.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd be a lazy villager definitely lol... Maybe some uchi traits thrown in somewhere


----------



## Souji (Jun 23, 2014)

Cranky or lazy, don't know which one fits me better. :'D


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 23, 2014)

Either Uchi or Normal


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 23, 2014)

smug or cranky. im both cool and serious


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd be hip hoppin' diggity-doggin Grouchy.You mess up my coffee? I give you a hollerin. You just caught a fish? Thanks for my dinner, pal. I'm also pretty built, too. I ain't no "oh gee thanks for the PWP mayor", I'm a "GIMME A PICNIC AREA!" kind of guy. Yknow?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

Lazy


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 1, 2014)

I would probably be lazy or cranky.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

Smug. I'm not rough enough to be Cranky, even though I kind of admire them from afar. I have too many emotions and too many people I want to cuddle. 

I'm so romantic I'm honestly embarrassed by it, and I can get a little carried away with people. Not in the sense of creepin', but just- feelings. I might even write poetry about it. 

TYBG nobody has to deal with this now that I have someone to wrangle me in. 



PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'd be hip hoppin' diggity-doggin Grouchy.You mess up my coffee? I give you a hollerin. You just caught a fish? Thanks for my dinner, pal. I'm also pretty built, too. I ain't no "oh gee thanks for the PWP mayor", I'm a "GIMME A PICNIC AREA!" kind of guy. Yknow?



You're my dreamie, jsyk.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd be peppy with some smug snuck into me. .~.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Either uchi or lazy, only cause I like to eat.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd be Uchi+Cranky most likely. ;A;


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 1, 2014)

i'd probably be uchi. then i'd get to talk about potatoes all the time.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Uchi or peppy


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got a little bit of all the female personalities in me. But I guess most likely normal.


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jul 3, 2014)

Peppy:I'm that really random girl that says like and totes all the time.
Lazy:I have no life,I love sleeping and am usually in the house all day playing video games.
Normal:I'm usually the soft,sweetheart girl when I'm not being an idiot and get offended easily.


----------



## Felix (Jul 3, 2014)

Smug


----------



## Meira (Jul 12, 2014)

Most likely cranky. I like to stay up


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd probably be either normal, cranky, or uchi...I do have lazy tendencies though...jeez...this is such a hard decision T_T


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, the personality types that fit me the best are lazy and cranky, so probably a mix of the two... However that works.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 13, 2014)

One of my friends described me as 'quirky' and 'sociable', so for that reason I'd say I'm a peppy. I'd also consider myself an uchi because of the 'big sister' personality, because I'm often looking out for my friends to make sure they don't do something stupid that they know they'd regret.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd most likely be an uchi villager. A cute little uchi kitty, maybe.


----------



## scartwright (Jul 13, 2014)

Cranky or Lazy. :/


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 13, 2014)

Cranky


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 13, 2014)

I think peppy because I like to be optimistic and cute ^^


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 13, 2014)

Lazy, probably. Maybe cranky.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 13, 2014)

i'd so be a snooty cat or wolf or some shiz

i idolise ankha so much it hurts


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 13, 2014)

Probably a peppy... :>


----------



## Jou (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd say uchi. heh


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Probably Lazy/Smug hybrid haha 8D


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be a lazy and normal and a pinch of jock


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Normal, maybe lazy.


----------



## Kiikay (Jul 16, 2014)

prob normal


----------



## Demizeh (Jul 16, 2014)

Lazy for sure! :'D


----------



## Jaden (Jul 16, 2014)

Either lazy or maybe peppy


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

Probably lazy. >ω>


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

Probably like peppy or snooty


----------



## vanielle (Jul 17, 2014)

definitely snooty!


----------



## rose star (Jul 17, 2014)

I would probably be Normal. <3


----------



## oreo (Jul 17, 2014)

uchi. o u o


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 19, 2014)

uchi or normal


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 19, 2014)

Lazy x)


----------



## Athros (Jul 19, 2014)

If I had to choose I would say... Uchi


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 19, 2014)

normal/lazy maybe? i don't like putting descriptions to myself but yeah mostly normal and lazy


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

Uchi. Like Normal, but without the obsession for books and cleanliness. And a pinch of Cranky.


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably Normal. I'm nice and all, but pretty boring (at least I think I am).

- - - Post Merge - - -

With a bit of Lazy added in there too of course.


----------

